# duvets/doonas with feathers



## xxxxxwombat (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know whether these are prohibited by customs to send with your household goods?

I've checked the australian customs site (thatnks to sticky above) and it says no feathers - does that really mean duckdown duvets?

Advice happily received - did anyone else emigrate with their (feather) duvet?

Thansk
Wombat


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Customs are very strict and if anything has a feather on it or in it, it's a no no to bring into the country.

So I'm afraid you're going to have to say goodbye to your duckdown duvets.......

Of course you could always try to slip them in your container, but if they are discovered you will have to pay to have them destroyed and then the customs guys will go over all your boxes.

Dolly

Dolly


----------



## xxxxxwombat (Dec 22, 2008)

*No duvets  Madly variant container quotes*

Thanks for the tip Dolly.

I think our list of things we will not be taking with us is getting longer than our list of things that we can take with us.

I have to leave all our beautiful baskets and straw hats and my beautiful wicker linen hamper... now our duvets. I am starting to wonder what else must not go. 

Our first estimator (on Monday) said we would need a 40 foot container. The second (today) said we needed a 20 foot container.

Did other people get such varying quotes/estimates?

Advice welcomed.
Wombat


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

I think you'll find you can bring in your wicker baskets etc, just make sure you declare them all to quarrantine and they will fumigate them if required on arrival. At the very worst they will say no and take them for destruction, but if you declare everything and don't try to sneak things through they will be happy and co-operative and there will be no trouble or hassle.


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

Our feather comforter made it through no problem. The only things in our container they questioned were my husband's bike, our artificial Christmas tree that had pine cones on it and some wicker baskets. They gave us the choice of fumigating them for $350 each or destroying them. We opted to have them destroyed, because none of them were worth $350! So far as I know, there was no charge for destroying them.

We can't wait to get our belongings! Our container went straight into storage when it arrived in September. Everything will be delivered next Tuesday, and it's going to be like Christmas to see it all again!


----------



## xxxxxwombat (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks
We'll get rid of the baskets before we go. 
Am still debating about husband's bike... our moving quote person advised scrubbing types etc and then jeyes fluid (as is smells strong the customs chaps will know it's been thoroghly disinfected). One company said they would bleach the tyres after we had cleaned the bike, as they pack.

Not sure - a bike is worth more than $350... so might still take bike.

Have decided to ditch carpet. Actually, I'd be happy to keep taking things to charity until we had virtually just our 100 boxes of books and cooking gear, oh and white goods... 

Will probably keep worrying about the duvet - as feathers is definitely on the quarantine list - and make a sudden decision!

Any other advice / experience is very welcome.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

wombat said:


> Actually, I'd be happy to keep taking things to charity until we had virtually just our 100 boxes of books and cooking gear, oh and white goods...


If a charity shop won't take something (for example our local shops had so much furniture they wouldn't take some of ours) we found freecycle pretty good, and it's better than dumping things.


----------



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

interplanetjanet said:


> Our feather comforter made it through no problem. The only things in our container they questioned were my husband's bike, our artificial Christmas tree that had pine cones on it and some wicker baskets. They gave us the choice of fumigating them for $350 each or destroying them. We opted to have them destroyed, because none of them were worth $350! So far as I know, there was no charge for destroying them.
> 
> We can't wait to get our belongings! Our container went straight into storage when it arrived in September. Everything will be delivered next Tuesday, and it's going to be like Christmas to see it all again!




Just curious why the bike got held up? Wasn't clean? My friend in Perth told me that gear such as bikes are very expensive over there so we were planning to bring a few of our bikes over. If a bike has some rust is that a problem? Even after scrubbing it down? Thanks for your help.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ardie514 said:


> Just curious why the bike got held up? Wasn't clean? My friend in Perth told me that gear such as bikes are very expensive over there so we were planning to bring a few of our bikes over. If a bike has some rust is that a problem? Even after scrubbing it down? Thanks for your help.


I think you need to check that there is no dirt on the tyres. My husband is a gardener and he was worried about some of his equipment so he cleaned and re-painted what he could and everything passed. Maybe you can consider re-painting the parts of the bike that are rusty? 

I wouldn't take any chances since we were told (I think by the moving company) that once they find one thing customs can search through everything and find any little thing. Don't know if that's true....


----------



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> I think you need to check that there is no dirt on the tyres. My husband is a gardener and he was worried about some of his equipment so he cleaned and re-painted what he could and everything passed. Maybe you can consider re-painting the parts of the bike that are rusty?
> 
> I wouldn't take any chances since we were told (I think by the moving company) that once they find one thing customs can search through everything and find any little thing. Don't know if that's true....


Thank you very much for that. Hadn't even thought about any of that just yet, but we have an appt with a moving surveyor in about 10 days and am trying to get organized about what's coming and what's not. Feeling very overwhelmed right now, but it will all work out.


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

wombat said:


> Does anyone know whether these are prohibited by customs to send with your household goods?
> 
> I've checked the australian customs site (thatnks to sticky above) and it says no feathers - does that really mean duckdown duvets?
> 
> ...


Not true, I had my superkingsize quilt dry cleaned, left it in the original back from the dry cleaners,and shipped it with my belongings in the container, no issues, no problems with Customs
Jabba


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

ardie514 said:


> Just curious why the bike got held up? Wasn't clean? My friend in Perth told me that gear such as bikes are very expensive over there so we were planning to bring a few of our bikes over. If a bike has some rust is that a problem? Even after scrubbing it down? Thanks for your help.


Bikes are cheap here $100-$300 for you standard mountain bike I know I have bought 2 since I arrived, If you want to import them just make sure they are spotless


----------

